# Is There a Stigma in Reading Romance?



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wondering how many of you were secret romance readers?
I only discovered my favourite genre (historical romance) in the past few years. Before this I'd read 'literary fiction' by the bucket load and so at first it felt wrong to read something that gave pure, unbridled pleasure. It's only since becoming a published author of the genre that I've come out and told acquaintances that I love HR...and its strane how many of them then own to reading romance.
So why hide the fact?
Do people judge you as needy or low brow?
Or do you wear your heart on your sleeve and read raunchy romance in public ?(I guess this is so much easier with a kindle!) So has owning a Kindle changed your romance reading habits?
I'd love to know.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I read romances and I don't care who knows it!

I'm careful to not leave my kindle open to a sexy scene when reading, in case I have to show the kindle to someone.  

But I don't care if they see my books.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

scarlet said:


> I read romances and I don't care who knows it!
> 
> I'm careful to not leave my kindle open to a sexy scene when reading, in case I have to show the kindle to someone.
> 
> But I don't care if they see my books.


That's interesting Scarlet. 
It was the DTB book covers that bothered me. Some of them were so saucy I felt embarassed to leave them where the kids could see them (although I wasnt embarassed to read the book.) Perhaps not leaving the kindle book on a sexy scene is the equivalent of not leaving a raunchy cover on the coffee table!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I actually had a collection I called "smut".  Until my boss's boss's boss looked at my kindle....  Quickly changed it to "romance."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See, in my mind 'romance' and 'smut' are two different things.  I think many romance novels are a bit silly: if it's completely obvious within the first 30 pages how it'll all turn out, why should I read further?   Really, I want the main story to be something else and romance just a peripheral thread.

Smut is. . .well. . .sometimes you just want smut -- something really sexy and possibly erotic.  'Bout the only genre I prefer as short stories since that's usually enough to satisfy the craving.  I don't want to read a whole novel that is basically just a thinly disguised vehicle for a bunch of sex scenes that really don't do anything to move the plot along.  'Cause if I want to read a sex scene, I want to read a sex scene. . .a short story is perfect.  If I want to read a story, I don't want extraneous unneeded scenes.

That's just me, of course.  As they say, "Your mileage may vary."


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

My Dad is showing an interest in my Kindle - I've been stalling him because of some of the titles I've downloaded LOL! 
The only erotica I've read is short stories - I agree, if you want something hot and steamy it doesnt have to be stretch the plot too far in a short story. Part of the reason I love romance so is the evolution of the characters as the story progresses, so its about more than just sex, but about wanting and yearning...


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

Perhaps there is a stigma, but if so, it's on a lot of us.  

I read any genre I feel like reading, and I like romance, whether it be in a Nora Roberts novel or a "mainstream" suspense novel.  

But then again, romance is really the mainstream genre, isn't it--since it outsells everything else except perhaps YA?

Long live romance.

Julia


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Grace Elliot said:


> My Dad is showing an interest in my Kindle - I've been stalling him because of some of the titles I've downloaded LOL!
> The only erotica I've read is short stories - I agree, if you want something hot and steamy it doesnt have to be stretch the plot too far in a short story. Part of the reason I love romance so is the evolution of the characters as the story progresses, so its about more than just sex, but about wanting and yearning...


Move 'em into archive, let him play with the kindle, then re-download 'em!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Darn it, just wrote a long post and my netbook mouspad ate it ARggg

Stigma?   Oh yes I see it all the time. What I find funny is that a lot of times the snootiness and looking down on is done by those that don't even have a clue about the genre as they don't read it. They read about it and think its stuck in the 70's. Nothing wrong with those, but there is so much out there. 

There is crap in any genre just like there is amazing stuff in any genre period. Romance is not any different in that regard. It is baffling though to me why this is the genre being so talked about a lot, and not always in a flattering way. I guess because its the biggest seller?

Personally, I don't really care who knows or sees what I read. I know better as I actually read the genre and so I have no patience with those that think they are in any position to stick their nose up in the air and look down their snobby nose on my or any other romance reader. Just makes them look like fools  

And yes, I love the smut too  

Its a great time to be a romance reader right now and I am really exited to see a lot of out of print and backlist stuff come to ebooks. Marsha Canham, Barbara Samuel, seen some Donna Fletcher, I love it. 

But I am equally exited that I keep finding debut romance authors and especially in Historicals which I love. 

I also think one of the misconceptions about romance readers in general is that they don't ever read anything else which hasn't been my actual experience.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I read erotica and erotic romance, and I've not noticed a stigma, but I don't get out much.  I also write erotica and erotic romance, and I sometimes get the question: "What's a nice girl like you doing writing smut?" I _like_ smut! It's fun to read, and ever more fun to write. Funny thing is I get less grief for reading horror than I do for reading erotica. I guess blood and guts are acceptable but hot sex and steamy romance aren't? If so, that's very sad.


----------



## GraceKrispy (Mar 28, 2011)

Pretty much every woman I know IRL (including my mom) is a huge romance reader. All other books are of little interest to most of my friends, it's all about romance! 

I've never really liked Harlequinn type Romance books much (but I have read many because, well, I read a lot!), but I do love "chick lit" and much of that has a romantic bent. 

That being said, I think there is a bit of a theoretical stigma to romance. I have nothing to back this feeling, but I have the sense that romance is seen as something bored housewives read to spice up their lives. Whatever the reason, it's a super popular genre- a good sign for romance writers everywhere


----------



## Cynthia Justlin (Feb 23, 2011)

I think people will always thumb their nose at romance. It's not seen as "intelligent" reading to the masses, and bodice ripper type covers have only fueled that perception. 

My main genre of choice is romance. I don't read erotica, and I don't need my romance books to have pages of gratuitous sex scenes, but I love reading about two complex characters who fall in love despite the odds. I read to escape, for entertainment, and to lose myself in a story. Romance books give me that opportunity.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

If there is, I have been stigmatized!  I think Cynthia has it right when she said it's not seen (by those who don't/won't read it) as "intelligent" reading.  Historical Romance is my favorite genre, but it isn't the only thing I read.  Anyone looking at my monthly book lists can see I read 10-15 HRs a month and I don't care who knows it.  

Maybe we add to the stigma ourselves by referring to them as "bodice rippers", "smut", "trashy romance novels", etc. instead of calling them "Romance", "Historical Romance" or "Erotica".

Whatever you want to call them, keep them coming, Romance Writers!


----------



## Corie Weaver (Apr 9, 2011)

Some of the funniest, cleverest, just fun to read writing I've ever seen has been in romance novels - Georgette Heyer is my drug of choice to fix any bad day!


----------



## Mrs. K. (Dec 31, 2010)

Reading a romance novel probably won't raise my consciousness or impress anyone. The stigma is still there, but my purpose in reading is not to impress others. When I pick up a romance novel, it's not so I can contemplate the artfully crafted, thought-provoking subtle layers of meaning, or the deep, eloquent beauty of the harmonious underlying blah-blah-blah. At the end of a busy day, sometimes I want to read something I _don't_ have to think about too much. I just want to enjoy it. And if there's sex in it, that's cool too.


----------



## SebastianDark (Apr 3, 2011)

well, with the growing popularity of kindles, nobody has to know what you're reading anymore!


----------



## Rose Gordon (Mar 18, 2011)

I, too, only discovered historical romance a few years ago, about two. Before that, the majority of what I read was non-fiction (biographies or historical recounts and such).

But, yes I think there's a stigma to reading romance just as there's a stigma to writing it. When I've been seen doing either of these, I usually get asked if I read/write romance due to lack of it in my life. While that's not the case, my husband is one of the spontaneous romantics, people still believe it's due to lack of a romantic life that leads me (and others probably) to read it.

In short, yes, I think there's a stigma.

However, stigma or no, I'm not going to stop!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

I think there's still a bit of stigma but that's from people who have either never read one or haven't read one in decades.  I don't think the covers help much though.  I mean I get embarassed reading a paper book in case someone sees the half-nekkid couple sucking each other's tongues out on the front.  Most of the time the covers have little to do with the book anyway, I find.  Now I have an ereader I can enjoy reading what I want when I want it.  I mostly read historical romance but I find I want a more in-depth read than I used to.  Something with more than just the romance, with a solid plot, great conflict and intelligent dialog.  Maybe I'm just getting old and crabby.


----------



## Mehryinett (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't think it's stigmatised, exactly, but maybe people think it's a bit silly. And maybe it is - but what's wrong with silly? I really like heavy literature that makes me think and is a challenge to read. And I really like something I can chew through in a day or so, and when I get to the end I can have a good sigh. If you know what I mean.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm a proud romance reader and I enjoy participating in romance blogs and talking to other romance readers.  I find it interesting how even some bookstores look down at romance novels even though the genre outsells all the others.  It strikes me as strange that no one thinks twice about readers who enjoy reading about people getting hacked up with chainsaws but instead have problems with readers who like books about love. 

One thing I often find is that when people criticize the genre they are often talking about romance novels of 30 or 40 years ago and I think the world of romance has changed so much since then. So yes, there is a stigma but I usually think it applies to romance books from a different generation. There are so many incredible and talented romance authors out there now.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Stigma?  Oh yes I see it all the time. What I find funny is that a lot of times the snootiness and looking down on is done by those that don't even have a clue about the genre as they don't read it. They read about it and think its stuck in the 70's. Nothing wrong with those, but there is so much out there.
> 
> [/quote/]
> That's the rub isnt it? Most of those that look down on the genre are those that havent actually read it. But I suppose that's where the covers come in - some of the early covers are seriously cringeworthy and so those people are only 'judging a book by its cover.'


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree I think the stigma is about those novels with the ridiculous covers (think Favio <- (sp?) Sorry if that offends anyone.  

But the modern day romance is so different from back then imho. I read everything from true crime to YA and yes even smut but for research purposes and to keep up with whats out there and whats selling/hot/not selling I do read a lot of romance and have no qualms about it. It really is an escape for most of us. So what if it's fluff? I love the feel good HEA romances.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Stigma? You mean that mushy-sissy stuff? Ha !

To be perfectly honest, I do not believe I have ever read a romance novel....being an open-minded type, perhaps I should try one.
Any suggesting for a "virgin"?


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

Of course, some people judge you by what you read. I worked for a nitwit who bought all the newest management books but he not only never read them but he didn't open them. We had a meeting in his office one day and he had a new book carefully placed on a table and someone picked it up. As he screamed, "No!" they opened it and we all heard the crack.

Another friend buys every Noam Chomsky book and places them around his living room. He doesn't actually read them, either.

I enjoy reading mystery/detective stories. A snooty nitwit asked me a few days ago what I was reading and I told him. He smirked and asked what my favorite book would be. "Well, either The Origin of Consciousness in the Breakdown of the Bicameral Mind by Jaynes or Crossing to Safety by Wallace Stegner. I can't really decide. Which did you prefer?" As luck would have it he'd read neither one. "Neither one! That's amazing." Hey, I can be snooty, too.

My sister was reading a romance novel and I had no problem with that. I know for a fact she also reads other books. Now, a cousin reads only romance novels. She's actually a caricature. A 300-pound woman eating candy and reading romance novels qualifies as a caricature.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Grace Elliot said:


> Just wondering how many of you were secret romance readers?
> I only discovered my favourite genre (historical romance) in the past few years. Before this I'd read 'literary fiction' by the bucket load and so at first it felt wrong to read something that gave pure, unbridled pleasure. It's only since becoming a published author of the genre that I've come out and told acquaintances that I love HR...and its strane how many of them then own to reading romance.
> So why hide the fact?
> Do people judge you as needy or low brow?
> ...


I haven't read the other responses yet.

I suppose there is a stigma in some circles. I grew up with romance novels, because there were all three generations of women in my household. I read a lot of historicals and read Harlequins and Silhouettes religiously. There was a time when my mother actually has a subscription to one of the lines, and I'd come home from school, open the door and there would be the package.

Because of this I wasn't overwhelmingly aware of the stigma and would read the books without shame. I had a teacher deride my choices, but I didn't take it the least bit seriously. I figured he was an idiot. Even then I knew I was better off for reading anything and that I was learning.

What other people thought of it was never really an issue for me, even when I became aware people considered it low-brow, or trashy, or whatever. ::shrug:: The internet had also lead to some great, intelligent sites and blogs that treat the genre with respect, including Dear Author and Smart Witches, Trashy Books. (Er, only the word is not witches.) They defend the genre beautifully and provide thoughtful conversation.

I don't read them as much as I used to, simply because I'm into a lot of different genres, but there are still favorite authors. At least one, Courtney Milan, posts here.

What is the saying about people not being able to make you feel inferior without your consent? Romance, without exaggeration, keeps publishing afloat. No other genre comes close and it's recession proof. So, all those folks reading their books that they thing are better, well, they should thank a romance reader. 

Also, in the category of living well is the best revenge, at least one study says that romance novel readers have better sex lives.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I actually had a collection I called "smut". Until my boss's boss's boss looked at my kindle.... Quickly changed it to "romance."


I have a romance folder and then an Ooh La La folder.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> What is the saying about people not being able to make you feel inferior without your consent?


I hadn't heard that before but I like it!


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I've heard the research that romance readers have significantly better love lives as well. I'd love to see more studies about that because the stereotype is that romance readers are lonely hearts types. A while back I read a nonfiction book about women and hormones and it actually suggested that middle aged women should read romance novels to help keep their libidos in working order. Imagine your health care plan paying for your reading habit!

Plus if romance readers have better love lives then what does that say about mystery readers? Do they solve more crimes? LOL

As far as romance novel suggestions, you can't do better than any of the top ten or twenty on this list of AAR's 100 Best Romances of All Time as voted by their members. http://www.likesbooks.com/top1002010results.htm Read the synopses and pick one that appeals to you. There are historicals, contemporaries, suspense, paranormal, etc., to choose from.


----------



## Alisha (Feb 20, 2011)

What an interesting thread! I feel like a fly on a wall, listening to people talk about my genre. First and foremost, I think people forget how much romance is found in mainsteam fiction and movies. Romance is everywhere. Think of the biggest movies out there of all time. There was romance involved. Star Wars, Armageddon, Avatar..the list goes on and on and on. Many romance novels are no different than the examples I just gave you. Many of them have fantastic storylines with a romantic element. We have every genre imaginable..mystery, historical, comedy, paranormal, dark, action, adventure, sci fi, fantasy..with romance mixed in. The only thing that romance writers must do in order to call their book a romance is give the ending what we call a HEA, the Happy Ever After..and even now there are books with what we call a HFN..Happy For Now..to allow for sequels, etc. There are so many fabulously talented romance writers out there today and yes, it is the genre making the most moolah! Even Stephen King writes romance. Don't believe me? Go check his backlist. The first person to email me with the title of his romance at [email protected] gets a free ebook, reader's choice..in honor of romance writer's everywhere. 

Long live romance!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

NapCat said:


> Stigma? You mean that mushy-sissy stuff? Ha !
> 
> To be perfectly honest, I do not believe I have ever read a romance novel....being an open-minded type, perhaps I should try one.
> Any suggesting for a "virgin"?


Hmmm...

This one usually comes up in these discussions -- first romance novels. The hero suffers a stroke and gets committed to an insane asylum. Hilarity ensues?


Beauty and The Beast Meets House, M.D.


Funny and naughty. (Contemporary.)


Man who feels his family has been treated poorly by distant relatives makes a bid to inherit the dukedom, not realizing that the woman he is falling for is the daughter of the family that would be displaced.


The other book that almost always gets mentioned when people ask for suggestions like this.


Romance, time travel, and reincarnation.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

A few weeks ago I was reading at lunch and some coworkers - both women in their mid-twenties - asked me what I was reading.  I was embarrassed as I was reading a little m/m romance ....


----------



## Cynthia Justlin (Feb 23, 2011)

Cobbie said:


> Number 13 in chipotle's link - Paradise by Judith McNaught. It's one of my all time favorites. It has romance and business mixed in together. Don't stop until you get to about page 45.  Sadly, it's not on Kindle.


Judith McNaught is one of my all time favorite authors. She was one of the first romance authors I ever picked up. All her books have a special place on my keeper shelf. Along with Jude Deveraux (love A Knight in Shining Armor!) and Julie Garwood.

For historical, I love Courtney Milan, Sarah Maclean, Lisa Kleypas, Lorraine Heath, Julia Quinn, Lynn Kurland and Laura Lee Guhrke

For contemporary, Susan Elizabeth Phillips, Rachel Gibson, Lori Wilde, Catherine Anderson

And for romantic suspense, Roxanne St. Claire, Cindy Gerard, Suzanne Brockmann

Oh, and Erin Quinn writes fabulous celtic/mythical/magick romances that I absolutely love.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh yes - Judith McNaught! Whitney My Love (#38 on the AAR list) was my very first romance novel years ago. sigh

You know for some reason I thought there was a m/m romance on the AAR Top 100 list but I can't remember which one it was. If you go to the AAR reviews hub here - http://www.likesbooks.com/cgi-bin/searchReviews.pl - you can search for m/m romances or any other type of romances, level of sensuality, all sorts of things.

Not all modern romance novels are steamy - I recommend Kristan Higgins to those who are seeking cleaner romances. I've read three of hers and this is my favorite. It also has the most hilarious first meeting between the hero and heroine that I've ever encountered.



I'm working my way through the AAR Top 100 list - so far I've read about 40. My preference is toward witty books with very alpha males and strong heroines and my faves from the list are:

Dreaming of You by Lisa Kleypas - Ahhh - Derek Craven. 
Slightly Dangerous by Mary Balogh - a retelling of Pride and Prejudice, last in the Bedwyn series
Match Me If You Can by Susan Elizabeth Phillips - one of the few romances where I remember the heroine just as much as the hero
The Madness of Lord Ian Mackenzie by Jennifer Ashley - one of the more unusual romances I've read
Sea Swept by Nora Roberts - the beginning of her wonderful Chesapeake Bay series
Lord of Scoundrels by Loretta Chase - I liked it a lot but I wouldn't rate it number one
Natural Born Charmer by Susan Elizabeth Phillips - a rollicking good time
Bet Me by Jennifer Crusie - her best book I think
The Viscount Who Loved Me by Julia Quinn - light and frothy and funny
Devil in Winter by Lisa Kleypas - Ahhh - Lord St. Vincent 

Sorry I couldn't link all these but link maker is going bonkers on me today.


----------



## amandamay83 (Apr 11, 2011)

When I was younger, I remember giving my mom crap for reading romances all the time.  Her reason was, they're easy to pick up, put down, come back to a week later, and not feel like you forgot half the plot.  Now that I have two kids of my own, I completely agree!  She and I ocassionally pass back and forth the good ones...which, if I think too much about it, seems weird to me, so I don't think about it


----------



## JustDucky83 (Mar 20, 2011)

A good romance is uplifting to alot of women. I think it really puts people in a good frame of mind. I think romance will always be popular. I myself enjoy reading a good romance, but I do not like the really sexual ones, some stuff is better left to the readers imagination. No offense to the readers out there! I just like to use my imagination when I am reading about that stuff. ANd I sometimes hate the words they used to describe stuff lol


----------



## AnneKAlbert (Dec 7, 2010)

The wonderful thing about the romance genre is there is an author and story for every reader. Like any other genre, romance has it's basic list of requirements that the reader expects the author to deliver.

Whether the reader has a preference for a particular setting in this world or the next, likes contemporary or historical, paranormal or western, a tearjerker or a funny tale, she can find a romance to fit those specific requirements. She can also find a book with a 'heat' intensity (from sweet to erotica) that suits her as well.

Like anything else in life, it's NOT one size fits all!

Romance novels are written primarily by women for women. Romance readers want to be entertained, and they want a happily-ever-after. Don't groan! It's no different from cozy mystery readers who expect a dead body but without all the blood and gore. The same holds true for sci-fi readers. They want aliens and gadgets and other galactic worlds. 

An interesting fact is that when the economy tanked a few years ago, romance novels continued to fly off the shelves. Kind of how everyone tended to cocoon and eat chocolate after 9/11. Reading romance is a feel good experience. 

If there is a stigma about reading romance, is it promoted by readers who don't read (or get) the romance genre?

Just wondering.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

T.L. Haddix said:


> NapCat, what do you like to read? That might lead to a more tailored list of suggestions.


Historical adventure, Space SciFi, Action Adventure, History, Science, Biography...

Show -Stoppers: religion, porn, violence/gore

Thanking you in advance for any recommendations !
Walter


----------



## crash86 (Oct 8, 2010)

My mother's reading is 95% romance books and 5% others.  Over 2000 books and almost all romance ones.  I didn't like romance books when I was growing up so when I read everything she did have that wasn't in that genre I saved my allowance and got stuff I liked like non ficion, sci-fi and fantasy books.  As I got older I do read maybe 2 romance books a year.  While it isn't my thing when I do read them on my Kindle it doesn't really matter cause there is no embarrassing cover to hide!  I did have a collection on my Kindle called smut/romance but I changed that when I let my physiotherapist have a look at my kindle and he just raised his eyebrow and said 'smut huh'  so that collection quickly got a name change!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Cynthia Justlin said:


> My main genre of choice is romance. I don't read erotica, and I don't need my romance books to have pages of gratuitous sex scenes, but I love reading about two complex characters who fall in love despite the odds. I read to escape, for entertainment, and to lose myself in a story. Romance books give me that opportunity.


I agree with Cynthia.

I'm an optimist at heart, and "most" romances end with a happily-ever-after.


----------



## yomamma (Feb 10, 2011)

There's definitely a stigma. When I got my first publishing contract, my boss came up to me and said "Oh my god. You write romance? Your husband must LOVE that."

Um, gross for bringing this up at work?

It pretty much follows you everywhere. People say you don't write 'real' books. That they're just pr0n. Vampire crap, etc. I've heard it all. 

But I love romance. Wouldn't trade it for another genre in the world. And if you're looking to dip your toes in, Kristan Higgins is very romantic comedy, and if you want historical romance, I love Loretta Chase.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Um

My name is Masha, and I'm a book snob.  Or - I'm a recovering book snob.  I think  

I like reading all kinds of books, from sci-fi to classics, but I NEVER considered reading romance.  Before now, I must add. Partly because I'm the youngest of four brothers and sisters who always policed my reading - "you CANT read THAT". That made a big impression. It took an effort to shake off their influence, and to some extent it still sticks (I cant get myself to read Enid Blyton, although I know that is irrational!)  Reading Willard Price was an act of rebellion 

Partly because up till getting a Kindle, I would never even think of wandering into the romance section of the library, as it is bedecked with hearts and doilies, and of course, there are those covers.  

What happened next is quite interesting (well, it is to me!   )

I started writing (at the ripe old age of 3 and my very first story just came out as a romance.  I loved writing it, and it made me aware of the possibilities.  Now I've been reading Meg Cabot, and am busy with "The Black Moth" by Georgette Heyer, and I'm loving it.

I have a horrible feeling it's something to do with romance being labelled as "women's reading" and somehow I've put it in the same bracket as not wearing frilly dresses or pink.  Which really does not make sense!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Stigma or not I love a romance though admittedly I haven't read one in a while...I do need a fix though I love Sandra Brown and Nora Roberts but this thread has some wonderful recommendations so thx


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

mashadutoit said:


> Um
> 
> My name is Masha, and I'm a book snob. Or - I'm a recovering book snob. I think
> 
> ...


I've heard similar stories. Romance novels cover a lot of area and are constantly evolving. The books I read as a kid are fairly appalling by today's standards, particularly in terms of what constitutes rape. I'm pretty sure a lot of pubs don't want those books to be back through the magic of the Kindle. However, those books tell as much about the time they were written as the times they were set. When society changes, when expectations for a relationship changed, the books changed.

However, the romance genre has been maligned and marginalized enough that some people think they know it without really knowing it. We've been made to believe that the natural interest in romance and relationships is lesser than an interest in, say, battles and guns. That traditionally male interests are worth more than traditionally female interests. I say this because men can care about relationships, women can care about stories with a lot of action.

The covers came about because most book buyers (buyers for stores) were men and they thought the clinch covers would sell. The pubs kept providing what the buyers wanted. Eventually the covers sold better in stores because they were associated with the genre, they were easily spotted by interested readers. Of course, women have been the ones getting the mockery for the covers.  ("Women, with their silly love of the Fabio!")


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

MichelleR said:


> The books I read as a kid are fairly appalling by today's standards, particularly in terms of what constitutes rape.


Now that is interesting. I suppose that is the origin of the "bodice ripper" term. Reminds me of a character - I think it was Margaret Mahy's "The Tricksters" where a young girl is totally immersed her own writing, which has a lot of borderline rape glorification - very romanticised. The story is partly about her becoming self aware as a writer, and also aware of the problems with the whole "he forced his burning kisses upon her bruised lips" thing.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

mashadutoit said:


> Now that is interesting. I suppose that is the origin of the "bodice ripper" term. Reminds me of a character - I think it was Margaret Mahy's "The Tricksters" where a young girl is totally immersed her own writing, which has a lot of borderline rape glorification - very romanticised. The story is partly about her becoming self aware as a writer, and also aware of the problems with the whole "he forced his burning kisses upon her bruised lips" thing.


Yep, I think the term comes from both the covers and the attitude that a heroine always wants the hero's advances, even if she says no, and even if he's being insulting. That's old skool and discussed in Beyond Heaving Bosoms, which is a book written by the ladies at one of the top romance reviewing sites. Readers don't put up with that stuff these days. Even the erotic romance books featuring BDSM don't play that. 

Unfortunately, a lot of people judge these books by what they were like 30 or 40 years ago. General Hospital's Luke and Laura at the disco storyline back in the late seventies, which was labeled a "forced seduction," shows this attitude was not exclusive to romance novels. Their marriage a couple years later is still one of the top-rated soap episodes ever and outdid a lot of prime time shows.


----------

